# سبائك الالمنيوم



## m_motlak (19 ديسمبر 2010)

ما هى المعدات المطلوبة لفتح مسبك لصناعة سبائك الالمنيوم من الخردة


----------



## omaromarassad (29 مارس 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## dmaha (29 مارس 2011)

اخى الموضوع غير واضح ، فاذا انت تطلب دراسة جدوى وضح ذلك ، اما اذا كانت معلومات عامة فعموماً فى اى عملية تشكيل لأى معدن انت تحتاج الى فرن للصهر وقوالب لصب المصهور والموضوع كبير ، لو محتاج معلومات اكثر ممكن ترالسنى على الخاص ، ودمت


----------

